# 5 lifters not pumping up?



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

After spinning my oil pump counterclockwise to prime my new tri-power 389 I have five pushrods with no oil coming out of them. I wouldn't think that this is normal any thoughts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not normal. Which side, passenger? Did you just do some engine work? I had the same problem in 1981 with the 389 in my '65.....turned out the machine shop left out the oil galley plug that is behind the freeze plug behind the flywheel. What fun that was. There were two more behind the timing chain that were left out, too. But the one behind the flywheel caused 5 of my lifters not to get oil!!!!


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

*Oh Shiz*



geeteeohguy said:


> Not normal. Which side, passenger? Did you just do some engine work? I had the same problem in 1981 with the 389 in my '65.....turned out the machine shop left out the oil galley plug that is behind the freeze plug behind the flywheel. What fun that was. There were two more behind the timing chain that were left out, too. But the one behind the flywheel caused 5 of my lifters not to get oil!!!!


I just bought the engine, never been started. Went through heck just to get the right oil combo to put in it. Went with the VR1-50 and that GM zinc additive, can't remember the name. EO or something. Cranked my pump counterclockwise with an old jack handle. One of my buds at a machine shop told me to turn the engine half way over and try again with a low speed drill. So tonight I will try that I guess. Good thing I took the covers off to oil it up because rockers tightened finger tight I assume would have made a mess of things also. The lifters not pumped up are on the driver side.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You should be okay. May take some spinning to get all the oil up there, but I think it'll be fine. EOS is good stuff!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Spin the pump drive for 10 mins. non stop and let us know what happens...there are a lot of dry oil galleys to fill, and it takes substantial pressure to pump up a lifter....don't panic yet......I'll tell ya' when to.....Seriously, it could take a while. Also remember that the push rods and lifters are spinning when the engine is RUNNING. Are you getting a good reading on your oil pressure gauge? Eric:cheers


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Spin the pump drive for 10 mins. non stop and let us know what happens...there are a lot of dry oil galleys to fill, and it takes substantial pressure to pump up a lifter....don't panic yet......I'll tell ya' when to.....Seriously, it could take a while. Also remember that the push rods and lifters are spinning when the engine is RUNNING. Are you getting a good reading on your oil pressure gauge? Eric:cheers


Ok, I'll let you guys know. I still haven't got off work in time to pick up my eos from the NAPA. I wanted to have that mixed in while I prime up the engine. Thanks again.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

All the lifters pumped up, spinning the engine over helped.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers Glad to help.


----------

